# Which Roaster?????



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Thinking of having a foray into roasting my own beans.

I largely purchase Monsooned MALABAR very dark roast and oily from my local supplier.

Which machine to you recommend for a novice who likes the above.?

Also where do you source naked beans from?

Does it work out cheaper to own roast?(presently pay £7.50 250g)

Look forward to advice and suggestions.!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gilly said:


> Does it work out cheaper to own roast?(presently pay £7.50 250g)


 No, and if you're roasting Monsooned Malabar Dark and oily, best let your commercial roaster do it. I personally only like it as dark as Milk Chocolate, if it's dark and oily I personally find it mouth puckeringly bad (my personal taste) and for me, it doesn't work in milk...so it's got nowhere to hide.

Espresso machines will be bean independent, however, for a roast that dark something with brew temp control would be quite useful.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> No, and if you're roasting Monsooned Malabar Dark and oily, best let your commercial roaster do it. I personally only like it as dark as Milk Chocolate, if it's dark and oily I personally find it mouth puckeringly bad (my personal taste) and for me, it doesn't work in milk...so it's got nowhere to hide.
> Espresso machines will be bean independent, however, for a roast that dark something with brew temp control would be quite useful.


I think the OP is asking which roasting machine not espresso machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jason11 said:


> I think the OP is asking which roasting machine not espresso machine.


 I think so, but it was ambiguous as to whether it was roaster and machine, or just roaster....so I thought I'd give him 20% extra value 😉


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Economics

Malabar green is £8/kg, you will lose 16% of weight so that gets you to £9.5/kg.

you are paying £30/kg, so economically it easily makes sense

Typically roasting makes sense to try stuff. If you are an exclusive Malabar drinker and like roasted beyond 2nd crack, I might not be worth the 300-3000 quid to get a roaster. Dark roast will generate a lot of smoke, so you will need extraction.

Small batch roasting for green beans.

Or to get beans cheaper - but green from SBR and get them contract roasted to your spec for 1.80/kg

Hope this helps and answers your questions


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks all for the advice.

I will try Mpbradfords SBR and get them roasted; at your estimation that will work out around £11-12 Kilo roasted it's a no brainer.!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Think you may find SBR have a minimum contract roast quantity of 10 to 20 kilo at a time from memory (unless this changed very recently)? If this the case unless you using an awful lot of coffee, could go past its best before you get anywhere near the end.

Gene cafe 101 has been a go to for a while but if you looking to roast less than 230g at a time then there are a few smaller machines possibly about to come to market that may be of interest to you .

Hope of help

John


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Good point on min order quantity John - worth checking with SBR. If it's 5kg could work with freezing, but any more than that could be problematic


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

On the SBR site: Go to services>contract roasting> click on order now button and small print details quantities / roast level ( levels 6 and 7 look positively wet, and not in a good way, not for me!)

Hope of help

John


----------

